# Anyone buy a car with lifetime power train warranty?



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

Would/Have you buy a car with lifetime power train warranty?










http://www.dancummins.com/VehicleDe...ruze-Sedan_LS_(Automatic)-Paris-KY/2334287033

I was looking around for a new car to uber in, and i found this for about $16k.
the dealer is also offering lifetime warranty. (beyond the factory 100k mile warranty) .

anyone bought this, and it came in handy before?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Suggest you read the dealer lifetime warranty *very carefully. *My daughter got one with her Prius that required *all service, *including tire purchases be done by the dealer. There may also be restrictions on commercial use in the fine print. Dealers don't give away stuff free; there is profit in there somewhere for them.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Reading the dealer's site, I cme across this statement about the lifetime warranty: "*The certificate issued applies to you and the vehicle assigned to only. Certificate cannot be transferred to any other person including any subsequent owners of the vehicles. Exclusions and limits of liability are listed on certificate. Restrictions apply. See dealer for complete details."

I'd talk to the dealer. Usually taxi or commercial use voids the warranty.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Iffy Warranty aside, you have read that buying a new car for Uber is a bad idea, right?

If you need a car and you can pay for it without Uber fine. Otherwise it won't end well.

Rates drop, drivers get deactivated.... shit happens.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

Its only $16k. Not a $35k Avalon like some buy


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$16k is a lot when the rate is $1.10 or .90 gross per mile.

How many months have you been driving?


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Get a Kia...


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

IEUber said:


> Get a Kia...












same price, if not more.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> same price, if not more.


Forte is the same size as the Cruz


----------

